# Discarded Wedding Band



## hereandgone18 (Sep 25, 2011)

So, my husband left over two years ago now. He returned this summer for a few months, but left again in October.
He continues to use our address for his mail, and has left many of his belongings behind, including two vehicles.
Yesterday, I cleaned out one of them, as it is being sold, and I found his wedding band chucked in the console
I am crushed, but feel like this sure signals the absolute end, and it is too much for me to take. I can't stop feeling like I will
never get over this. It seems like everyday there is a new source of pain, sometimes just as simple as a letter in the mail for him.....help!


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

Unfortunately, you are letting him abuse you. You need to move on, and that includes kicking him out for good. It will be painful, but it will help you heal.

Assuming you know where he is, put a forwarding request for his mail. Also, rent a storage unit and put his stuff in it. Pay the first months rent, give him the key, and let him know the rest is up to him. Meanwhile, go to an attorney and get a divorce moving.

It has been two years. He is not wearing his wedding ring. I am sorry, but your marriage is over. Please accept that and start moving on with your life. Take care of yourself.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Better yet, warn him you will be having a garage sale in a week...whatever he doesn't take, you're going to sell.

I can't believe he left 2 years ago! He is using you and coming around only when it suits him.

Please accept what you need to do and move on from this jerk.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Just the whole "storage" thing bugged me. Why should she move his shet? that's a lot of work that I wouldn't want to do.

Garage sale and goodwill. They will come and pick shet up.

You can even donate cars to charity.

Your husband is not a husband.


----------

